# Li chiude alla cessione del Milan. Aspetterà ottobre.



## admin (27 Giugno 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Stefano, Yonghong Li al momento non vuol sentire parlare di cessione. Vuole tenere il club, pagare i 32 milioni ad Elliott e scatenare un'asta ad ottobre. Commisso voleva chiedere davvero.

Con il passaggio di società ci sarebbe state chance di poter ribaltare la sentenza al TAS:

A pagarne le conseguenze ora saranno il Milan, i giocatori, l'allenatore ed i tifosi che resteranno incastrati tra TAS e sentenza Uefa.


----------



## Pit96 (27 Giugno 2018)

Non avevamo praticamente venduto?
Addirittura slitta fino a Ottobre?


----------



## Butcher (27 Giugno 2018)

Addio Milan


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Stefano, Yonghong Li al momento non vuol sentire parlare di cessione. Vuole tenere il club, pagare i 32 milioni ad Elliott e scatenare un'asta ad ottobre. Commisso voleva chiedere davvero.
> 
> Con il passaggio di società ci sarebbe state chance di poter ribaltare la sentenza al TAS:
> 
> A pagarne le conseguenze ora saranno il Milan, i giocatori, l'allenatore ed i tifosi che resteranno incastrati tra TAS e sentenza Uefa.



Maledetto Berlusconyonghong Li


----------



## Hellscream (27 Giugno 2018)

Dio mi fulmini se vedrò anche un solo allenamento di questi bugiardi seriali.


----------



## Cataldinho (27 Giugno 2018)

Probabilmente era solo teatro allora!


----------



## Wildbone (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Stefano, Yonghong Li al momento non vuol sentire parlare di cessione. Vuole tenere il club, pagare i 32 milioni ad Elliott e scatenare un'asta ad ottobre. Commisso voleva chiedere davvero.
> 
> Con il passaggio di società ci sarebbe state chance di poter ribaltare la sentenza al TAS:
> 
> A pagarne le conseguenze ora saranno il Milan, i giocatori, l'allenatore ed i tifosi che resteranno incastrati tra TAS e sentenza Uefa.



Ah, prima era vicinissimo a chiudere con Commisso e bla bla, ora si va fino a ottobre come se non avesse mai voluto (o trattato) la cessione. Qual è la verità, dunque?

Quel che è certo è che siamo in mano al losco figuro che sta dietro a Li, uomo che, ribadisco, è solo una marionetta spaesata.


----------



## Kaketto (27 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Love (27 Giugno 2018)

Ma vabbè si sapeva che questo vuole cercare di non perderci troppo da questo business andato male...spero per lui che ad ottobre perda proprio tutto...elliot ci prende e ci vende a qualcuno di serio...tanto quest'anno, tra sentenza uefa tas e cessioni paventate ma mai avvenute , non è iniziato ma è già bello che andato.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Giugno 2018)

Pensasse che il mondo Milan non vuole più sentir parlare di lui, invece. Comunque credo che sarà una figata seguire quast'asta....vincerà il malese, ve lo dico.
In ogni caso io credo che se qualcuno si rifarà avanti, Li ascolterà


----------



## Boomer (27 Giugno 2018)

Comunque la cessione è già stata decisa. Questi teatrini sono solo ridicoli. Vedremo quanto dovremo aspettare.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Giugno 2018)

che sia maledetto.


----------



## Montag84 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Stefano, Yonghong Li al momento non vuol sentire parlare di cessione. Vuole tenere il club, pagare i 32 milioni ad Elliott e scatenare un'asta ad ottobre. Commisso voleva chiedere davvero.
> 
> Con il passaggio di società ci sarebbe state chance di poter ribaltare la sentenza al TAS:
> 
> A pagarne le conseguenze ora saranno il Milan, i giocatori, l'allenatore ed i tifosi che resteranno incastrati tra TAS e sentenza Uefa.





Deve comunque cedere entro un anno massimo: le nuove regole del fpf praticamente parlano di lui e sono state scritte ad hoc secondo me.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Stefano, Yonghong Li al momento non vuol sentire parlare di cessione. Vuole tenere il club, pagare i 32 milioni ad Elliott e scatenare un'asta ad ottobre. Commisso voleva chiedere davvero.
> 
> Con il passaggio di società ci sarebbe state chance di poter ribaltare la sentenza al TAS:
> 
> A pagarne le conseguenze ora saranno il Milan, i giocatori, l'allenatore ed i tifosi che resteranno incastrati tra TAS e sentenza Uefa.



Non c'è proprio speranza che Elliott cacci questi maiali prima di ottobre? Siamo sicuri che ce la farà a pagare?


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Stefano, Yonghong Li al momento non vuol sentire parlare di cessione. Vuole tenere il club, pagare i 32 milioni ad Elliott e scatenare un'asta ad ottobre. Commisso voleva chiedere davvero.
> 
> Con il passaggio di società ci sarebbe state chance di poter ribaltare la sentenza al TAS:
> 
> A pagarne le conseguenze ora saranno il Milan, i giocatori, l'allenatore ed i tifosi che resteranno incastrati tra TAS e sentenza Uefa.



Caro Admin, credo che il mio pessimismo anche nei momenti di massima esaltazione ("Commisso pronto a chiudere" et similia) fosse più che giustificato.
Alla fine basta pensare alla cosa peggiore per il milan, e quella immancabilmente accadrà.
Altro che la maledizione di Bela Gutmann... 
!ui abbiamo la maledizione di Berlusconi, dobbiamo scontare altri 9 anni almeno, per purificarci di quei primi 20 (1986-2007) in cui abbiamo dominato... vendendo l'anima al diavolo.
Un curioso contrappasso.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Giugno 2018)

Bene, un'altra stagione buttata nel cesso. Chissà quante saranno


----------



## alcyppa (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Stefano, Yonghong Li al momento non vuol sentire parlare di cessione. Vuole tenere il club, pagare i 32 milioni ad Elliott e scatenare un'asta ad ottobre. Commisso voleva chiedere davvero.
> 
> Con il passaggio di società ci sarebbe state chance di poter ribaltare la sentenza al TAS:
> 
> A pagarne le conseguenze ora saranno il Milan, i giocatori, l'allenatore ed i tifosi che resteranno incastrati tra TAS e sentenza Uefa.



Mi auguro che Di Stefano non abbia capito una mazza ma purtroppo sono praticamente certo che non sia così.

Maledetti criminali.


----------



## zamp2010 (27 Giugno 2018)

Allora Han Li stava NY per vacanze


----------



## Roccoro (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Stefano, Yonghong Li al momento non vuol sentire parlare di cessione. Vuole tenere il club, pagare i 32 milioni ad Elliott e scatenare un'asta ad ottobre. Commisso voleva chiedere davvero.
> 
> Con il passaggio di società ci sarebbe state chance di poter ribaltare la sentenza al TAS:
> 
> A pagarne le conseguenze ora saranno il Milan, i giocatori, l'allenatore ed i tifosi che resteranno incastrati tra TAS e sentenza Uefa.



Cioè secondo Sky, Mister Li in base alle offerte vantaggiose in questo momento, starebbe pensando che nell'asta di ottobre potrebbe riuscire a ricavare una cifra ancora più grande... Questo sarebbe puro azzardo, ma con Cappelli ancora negli States, mi farebbe pensare che si stia ancora lavorando nella cessione gia ora...vedremo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Giugno 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ah, prima era vicinissimo a chiudere con Commisso e bla bla, ora si va fino a ottobre come se non avesse mai voluto (o trattato) la cessione. Qual è la verità, dunque?
> 
> Quel che è certo è che siamo in mano al losco figuro che sta dietro a Li, uomo che, ribadisco, è solo una marionetta spaesata.



Ma é semplice.

Ha trattato, lui avrebbe venduto per una valutazione del Milan sopra il miliardo che lo avrebbe fatto rientrare delle spese, l’offerta era inferiore.

Magari se ne riparlerá ad Ottobre se arriverá un’offerta piú alta altrimenti probabilmente troverá i 210 milioni per Elliot e continuerá lui.

Semplice, se la domanda incontra l’offerta sinfa l’accordo altrimenti no.


----------



## Jino (27 Giugno 2018)

Non senta nemmeno più parlare di "bene per il Milan".

Se veramente voleva bene, questo cinese, aveva venduto a gennaio.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Giugno 2018)

questa con commisso probabilmente è stata una farsa per cercare di "influenzare" in qualche modo l'UEFA...ma l'idea era già di pagare i 32 mil ad Elliott probabilmente….

farsa da parte di Li non di Commisso intendo

detto questo che dire….si torna ai soliti discorsi pre closing..almeno da parte mia: chi si abbona,chi li supporta in qualche modo è complice


----------



## Giambo_ilmilanista (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Stefano, Yonghong Li al momento non vuol sentire parlare di cessione. Vuole tenere il club, pagare i 32 milioni ad Elliott e scatenare un'asta ad ottobre. Commisso voleva chiedere davvero.
> 
> Con il passaggio di società ci sarebbe state chance di poter ribaltare la sentenza al TAS:
> 
> A pagarne le conseguenze ora saranno il Milan, i giocatori, l'allenatore ed i tifosi che resteranno incastrati tra TAS e sentenza Uefa.



Fino a quando non cederà il Milan la Uefa non ci farà mai giocare in Europa. A questo punto spero che almeno la campagna acquisti sia decente


----------



## Igor91 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Stefano, Yonghong Li al momento non vuol sentire parlare di cessione. Vuole tenere il club, pagare i 32 milioni ad Elliott e scatenare un'asta ad ottobre. Commisso voleva chiedere davvero.
> 
> Con il passaggio di società ci sarebbe state chance di poter ribaltare la sentenza al TAS:
> 
> A pagarne le conseguenze ora saranno il Milan, i giocatori, l'allenatore ed i tifosi che resteranno incastrati tra TAS e sentenza Uefa.



Se non fanno grosse cappellate in sede di calciomercato, meglio così.


----------



## Victorss (27 Giugno 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Allora Han Li stava NY per vacanze



È andato al mare con Cappelli..


----------



## __king george__ (27 Giugno 2018)

quando scade il termine per ridare i 32 milioni?


----------



## kipstar (27 Giugno 2018)

verosimilmente aspetterà il momento che gli permetterà di perdere meno investimento....
mi pare ovvio.

chissenefrega del lato sportivo ? eh vabbè...
chissenefrega dei tifosi ? eh vabbè...
chissenefrega del danno d'immagine ? eh vabbè...

a suon di eh vabbè....non si costruisce nulla.
così è se vi pare.


----------



## danjr (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Stefano, Yonghong Li al momento non vuol sentire parlare di cessione. Vuole tenere il club, pagare i 32 milioni ad Elliott e scatenare un'asta ad ottobre. Commisso voleva chiedere davvero.
> 
> Con il passaggio di società ci sarebbe state chance di poter ribaltare la sentenza al TAS:
> 
> A pagarne le conseguenze ora saranno il Milan, i giocatori, l'allenatore ed i tifosi che resteranno incastrati tra TAS e sentenza Uefa.



Il vero problema è che venderà ad un altro avventuriero sconosciuto come lui o a una “cordata”. I difensori di questa società dovrebbero solo stare zitti ora... non abbiamo futuro, nemmeno presenti.... abbiamo solo un passato glorioso


----------



## fabri47 (27 Giugno 2018)

Senza parole... E' come se in realtà non avessimo mai venduto e che quella avvenuta un anno fa fosse tutta una farsa a cui siamo cascati.


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Il vero problema è che venderà ad un altro avventuriero sconosciuto come lui o a una “cordata”.



Temo anch'io. E sappiamo tutti il perchè.

Il "venderà", ovviamente, tra virgolette.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Giugno 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> quando scade il termine per ridare i 32 milioni?



il 6 luglio, giorno in cui casualmente sarà tutto saldato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Stefano, Yonghong Li al momento non vuol sentire parlare di cessione. Vuole tenere il club, pagare i 32 milioni ad Elliott e scatenare un'asta ad ottobre. Commisso voleva chiedere davvero.
> 
> Con il passaggio di società ci sarebbe state chance di poter ribaltare la sentenza al TAS:
> 
> A pagarne le conseguenze ora saranno il Milan, i giocatori, l'allenatore ed i tifosi che resteranno incastrati tra TAS e sentenza Uefa.



Se fosse vero ho tanto paura che quello con Commisso sia stato l'ennesimo teatrino per placare le acque. O alzare le offerte degli altri. Noi di teatrini ce ne intendiamo. E per fare questi teatrini scelgono sempre persone un po'... caricaturali, diciamo. Con tutto il rispetto per l'imprenditore.

A oggi l'unico comunicato ufficiale, serio, preciso, è stato quello dei Ricketts. Se vogliamo credere alle notizie, stanno trattando con Elliott. Secondo me è questa la direzione che dobbiamo auspicare.

Però questo Silviong Li si deve fare da parte subito. Deve sparire. Torni nelle sue miniere, vada dove vuole, ma levi le tende da Milano.


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Stefano, Yonghong Li al momento non vuol sentire parlare di cessione. Vuole tenere il club, pagare i 32 milioni ad Elliott e scatenare un'asta ad ottobre. Commisso voleva chiedere davvero.
> 
> Con il passaggio di società ci sarebbe state chance di poter ribaltare la sentenza al TAS:
> 
> A pagarne le conseguenze ora saranno il Milan, i giocatori, l'allenatore ed i tifosi che resteranno incastrati tra TAS e sentenza Uefa.



Questo comunque è sparare sulla croce Rossa,gente con un briciolo di dignità che si faccia da parte non la becchiamo mai!


----------



## Giangy (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Stefano, Yonghong Li al momento non vuol sentire parlare di cessione. Vuole tenere il club, pagare i 32 milioni ad Elliott e scatenare un'asta ad ottobre. Commisso voleva chiedere davvero.
> 
> Con il passaggio di società ci sarebbe state chance di poter ribaltare la sentenza al TAS:
> 
> A pagarne le conseguenze ora saranno il Milan, i giocatori, l'allenatore ed i tifosi che resteranno incastrati tra TAS e sentenza Uefa.



E Troppo è troppo! Peggio di così non so veramente come andrebbe ha finire questa farsa maledetta... serie B? Lega pro? Fallimento? Tutto è possibile con questa gestione di melma.


----------



## Djerry (27 Giugno 2018)

Però le novità di questa settimana hanno reso evidenti due fattori che inducono all'ottimismo:
1: ci sono tanti compratori di alto profilo e soprattutto apparentemente trasparenti in fila per acquistare il Milan
2: Li ha reso evidente, a meno di un clamoroso teatrino francamente inverosimile, che non ha copertura e soggetti che garantiscono per lui e per il rimborso finale, e che quindi è costretto nei prossimi mesi (se non nei prossimi giorni) a continuare ad ascoltare le offerte

Nella pratica a noi cambia poco, tanto più vista la tempistica e la bontà della sanzione UEFA, qualsiasi opzione con le novità sopraggiunte mi pare incoraggiante. L'unico scenario inquietante è che Li trovi i soldi ad ottobre o rinegozi il prestito quest'estate, ed allora però ci arrendiamo tutti


----------



## Boomer (27 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Però le novità di questa settimana hanno reso evidenti due fattori che inducono all'ottimismo:
> 1: ci sono tanti compratori di alto profilo e soprattutto apparentemente trasparenti in fila per acquistare il Milan
> 2: Li ha reso evidente, a meno di un clamoroso teatrino francamente inverosimile, che non ha copertura e soggetti che garantiscono per lui e per il rimborso finale, e che quindi è costretto nei prossimi mesi (se non nei prossimi giorni) a continuare ad ascoltare le offerte
> 
> Nella pratica a noi cambia poco, tanto più vista la tempistica e la bontà della sanzione UEFA, qualsiasi opzione con le novità sopraggiunte mi pare incoraggiante. L'unico scenario inquietante è che Li trovi i soldi ad ottobre o rinegozi il prestito quest'estate, ed allora però ci arrendiamo tutti



Se rifinanzia vuol dire che o ha i soldi o glie li da qualcuno perchè nessun istituto creditizio sano di mente rifinanzierebbe un debito a un nulla tenente.


----------



## Igniorante (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Stefano, Yonghong Li al momento non vuol sentire parlare di cessione. Vuole tenere il club, pagare i 32 milioni ad Elliott e scatenare un'asta ad ottobre. Commisso voleva chiedere davvero.
> 
> Con il passaggio di società ci sarebbe state chance di poter ribaltare la sentenza al TAS:
> 
> A pagarne le conseguenze ora saranno il Milan, i giocatori, l'allenatore ed i tifosi che resteranno incastrati tra TAS e sentenza Uefa.



L'avevo detto. 
Le solite minestrine per far passare l'estate.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (27 Giugno 2018)

.


----------

